# Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de



## Tschigl (28 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen
 habe eine banale Frage: Kennt jemand gewinn-eintrag.de ?
Grüsse Euch Alle


----------



## webwatcher (28 März 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage*

Kennen  schon. Wird in vielen Foren/Blogs ( negativ) besprochen 
>> Google
und auch das Unternehmen, das die  Seite betreibt: Advanced Marketing Service UG
>> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=Advan...eting+Service+UG&gs_rfai=&fp=ee5ee57acdb47974

Eine  eindeutige Warnung:
>> Verbraucherschutz.de  Verbraucher sagen uns: Geht nie auf die Seite Gewinn-Eintrag.de

Bist du davon betroffen?


----------



## Tschigl (29 März 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage Gewinn-eintrag .de*

ja bin davon Betroffen, ist wie mit opendownload,aber ich werde nicht reagieren. Man kann wirklich fast niemand mehr Trauen, schade.
Grüsse die Ehrlichen, die Anderen sollen mir Gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Tschigl (7 April 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage*

Hallo 
Habe Heute wieder Post von Gewinneintrag.de beckommen ca.85Eu.obwol ich sofort gekündigt habe, soll ich den Internet Anschluss schliessen? ist auch schade
Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Es gibt keinen Grund, den Internetanschluß zu schließen etc.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Tschigl (7 April 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Danke
es stimmt schon es gib keinen Grund,aber man verliert das Vertrauen oder ich hab kein Vertrauen mehr.Muss man alles X mal hinterfragen um Sicher zu gehen nichts falsch zu machen.
Mit den Besten Grüssen Tschigl


----------



## Tschigl (14 Mai 2010)

*gewinn-eintrag.de*

Hallo
Ich habe schon zum 2male eine Mahnung, schriftlich und 2,3 E.Mails bekommen,mit Einzahlungsschein EUR 93.88 zu Bezahlen.
Ich habe aber keinen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abgeschlossen. Also werde ich auch nicht Bezahlen, oder was soll ich sonst machen?
Mit den Besten Grüssen Tschigl


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: gewinn-eintrag.de*



Tschigl schrieb:


> oder was soll ich sonst machen?


Kaffee/Teetrinken, ins Kino gehen entspannen und vor allem  den Müll entsorgen


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*


Gewinneintrag.de
gewinn-eintrag.de

Bei den verschiedenen Schreibweisen möchte ich nun schon mal gefragt haben, wofür nun wer tatsächlich Geld von dir haben will. Außerdem, will der das in € oder in Franken, da du doch in der Schweiz bist. Ist die Forderung wirklich eine Sache aus Internetverkehr oder sieht das nur so aus, weil eine Domain da steht?


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Es dürfte um gewinn-eintrag.de gehen
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...r+gewinn-eintrag&gs_rfai=&fp=91332f3de1e5b286

http://www.freesoft-board.to/f20/hi...ntrag-de-obwohl-ich-nie-drauf-war-441855.html
http://www.verbraucherrunde.net/gewinn-eintrag-de-t1479.html

ohne  Bindestrich sieht nicht nach Nutzlosabzocke aus.
Titel entsprechend geändert


> Impressum
> Advanced Marketing Service UG
> (haftungsbeschränkt)
> Kapell-Leite 2
> 90579 Langenzenn


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es dürfte um gewinn-eintrag.de gehen


Ah, jetzt sind wir bei einander. Das ist doch die (überwiegend türkische) Clique, deren Verwandtschaft vorher von Erlangen aus mit Magolino.de für Probleme gesorgt hatte.

Was die Zahlungsverpflichtung betrifft, so kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich die (und auch befreundete Verbraucherzentralen in Bayern) diese bei gewinn-eintrag.de regelmäßig nicht erkennen. Die Leute habe sich ja immerhin nicht unbedingt so angemeldet, wie man es beim Aufruf der Website allein erkennen könnte. Angemeldet sind die meisten Rechnungsempfänger nämlich schon von Haus aus, die Verifizieren lediglich durch irgendwelche Klicks ihre eMailadresse und der Anbieter gaukelt nur vor, dass Verträge unter rechtmäßigen Bedingungen entstanden sein sollen. DAS stimmt aber in vielen Fällen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Tschigl (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Es ist schon gewinn-eintrag.de, habe mich vertipt,aber im Titel richtig geschrieben.
Ich geh mit meiner Schäferhündin Spazieren,an der Frischen Luft, vertreibt auch die Sorgen
Grüsse Alle


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*



Tschigl schrieb:


> ...Sorgen....


Musst du dir nicht machen! Die schreiben zwar sehr oft, haben aber sonst nichts dbzgl. auf dem Kasten. Nicht einmal ein bisschen Inkasso kann man hier erwarten und erfahrungsgemäß auch keine Klage bei Gericht. Wo auch? Die auswärtigen Franken hätten viel damit zu tun, sich einem Einzelfall zu widmen. Die leben von denen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, ohne das es notwendig wäre.

Wie das Ganze funktioniert, hat Kollege Rüdiger hier im Nachbarthread dargestellt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...trag-und-rechnung-magolino-13.html#post236486


----------



## Tschigl (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Hallo technofreak
Stimt genau die Anschrift Advanced Marketing Service UG
Erste Mahnung waren es EUR.88.80 jezt sind es EUR. 93.88
Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*



Tschigl schrieb:


> Erste Mahnung waren es EUR.88.80 jezt sind es EUR. 93.88


Du wirst darauf warten können, dass es noch mehr Schreiben werden. Die Rechnung dieser "Abzock"-Variante geht oft dadurch auf, wenn auf die Mahnungsempfänger der Druck durch immer teurer werdende Schreiben (vom selben Absender) immer mehr erhöht wird. Viele Mahnungesempfänger halten dem Druck dann nimmer Stand und zahlen, obwohl sie gar nicht müssten. Dumm für die dann noch obendrein, dass sie auch noch den Zuschlag zahlen, der sich durch die Folgeschreiben ergeben hatte. Dass, wenn die Grundrechnung schon keine Zahlungsverpflichtung nach sich zieht, dann auch der Aufschlag eigentlich nichts kostet, dürfte selbstredend sein.

In meinem Walliser Chalet ist ein Kamin. Solche Schreiben würden durch diesen gejagt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Die Mahnköter kläffen immer lauter nach diesem Schema:

>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Tschigl (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Frage: Gewinn-eintrag.de*

Hallo Zusammen

So nun kam Heute ein Schreiben,E.Mail mit dem Text Letzte Mahnung,ich denke das ist doch Gut wenn sie selber Schreiben letzte Mahnung.Ich warte schon auf die Nächste E.Mail was sie da Schreiben.
Mit den Beste Grüssen an Alle und einen Schönen Sommer


----------

